
Google bans fake 'cookie stuffing' Chrome ad blocking extensions - GiulioS
https://secalerts.co/article/fake-google-chrome-ad-blocker-extensions-were-cookie-stuffing/bf8447d0
======
andrerm
Almost 5 years after uBlock's fork and now that Google is ready to kill ad
blockers as we know and like them. Well, good job

